# super stop leak for R22



## sondown

Has anyone tried super stop leak. Read about on the internet and was wondering if it really works. I have a small leak I can not find in my home a/c system


----------



## nextwave

We have used some before with good results on small leaks. If there is a filter dryer on the line be careful of the product warnings...the leak stop might clog the filter.

Regarding the leak, did you have someone use a (1) refrigerant sniffer (2) dye test kit?


----------



## sondown

*Sondown*

Yes, used a sniffer and soap test all piping joints.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

I am not a cool-guy, but from what I understand, NO fixative works for very long in a cooling system.


----------



## Aceinstaller

I will never put that gunk into a customers unit. I've seen some systems that had it in, and when I would disconnect my gauges there was a long snot stuck to them. I couldn't imagine what this stuff does to your metering device!!

How long does it take to lose cooling after the system has been filled?

If it leaks out in the same season, chances are, you have a pretty big leak.

Did they just check the line set fittings? Many times, I find leaks inside the plenum where the cap tubes connect to the coil. or from the end loops on either the condensor or evap coils. Even where the wires connect to the compressor can be a trouble spot. 

do you have good caps with rubber o-rings on your schraeder ports? they are notorious for leaking over time.


----------



## BigMikeB

Only a true hack would put that stop leak crap into an a/c system. There is no such thing as a magic mechanic in a can.


----------



## wrenchman

BigMikeB said:


> Only a true hack would put that stop leak crap into an a/c system. There is no such thing as a magic mechanic in a can.


 
They are out there my friend, as a matter of fact some post on this site.
Gotta watch some of those H.V.A.C. experts.


----------



## thepartsman

sondown said:


> Has anyone tried super stop leak. Read about on the internet and was wondering if it really works. I have a small leak I can not find in my home a/c system


Just a note to let everyone know that stop leaks that are not polymer based (not activated by moisture or oxygen or in a pressurized can) will do no harm to A/C systems. The are almost identical to standard A/C oil and simply circulate in the system until they find a leak. If you need to remove gas for service, this type of stop leak comes out with the oil and is virtually unnoticeable. If you have gauges hooked up, there is no more potential for harm than what gas or oil would cause. If you want more info send me a note and I can forward some technical links... Hope this helps clear the air, the partsman


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Sounds a bit like a salesman. _Hmmmmmmmmmm?!?!_


----------



## hvaclover

Bruce Lee had a good film editor.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

hvaclover said:


> Bruce Lee had a good film editor.


OK Nosferatu................Care to enlighten me as to that which I have so blatantly missed in your posting?????

I just do not get what you mean.


----------



## BACKWOODS

I added it to my upstairs system 2 years ago, all is well and I have not added any R22 since.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Been in the HVAC business for over 35 years now. Had a few leaks that were tough to find and a few that we're even tougher to fix but I can safely say that in all that time I have managed to find and fix every single one of them the old fashioned way.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

nhmaster3015 said:


> Been in the HVAC business for over 35 years now. Had a few leaks that were tough to find and a few that we're even tougher to fix but I can safely say that in all that time I have managed to find and fix every single one of them the old fashioned way.



:thumbsup::clap::thumbsup::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## hf05

the system has to be cut up and each section tested with nitrogen seperately ie coil ,condensor ,even line sets its really the only and proper way to check for and find leaks good luck


----------



## Dr Heat

I must be a hack 
I use this stuff all the time. 
Not on new systems or even those I have installed.
My customers are not willing to pay the price of fixing a minor leak on a ten year plus old AC when instead for 150 or so we can fix it with stop leak. Now ive only used it for the past three years and every one of the ac's have held good pressure. 

A hack does a substandard job a technician educates his customer as to the options. I always say this is a band aid not a fix. Now the fix may cost a few hundred dollars and we may need to rip out walls tear up concrete remove your kitchen cabinets sleep with your wife. Well maybe not the cabinets. 

So maybe I am a hack because I offer choices.

So to all you who charge your customers top dollar to do it the old fashion way I take my hat off to you:notworthy. You are probably the same guys who sell IAQ like it is the new meca.

Or did I miss the question?


----------



## hvaclover

Dr Heat said:


> I must be a hack
> I use this stuff all the time.
> Not on new systems or even those I have installed.
> My customers are not willing to pay the price of fixing a minor leak on a ten year plus old AC when instead for 150 or so we can fix it with stop leak. Now ive only used it for the past three years and every one of the ac's have held good pressure.
> 
> A hack does a substandard job a technician educates his customer as to the options. I always say this is a band aid not a fix. Now the fix may cost a few hundred dollars and we may need to rip out walls tear up concrete remove your kitchen cabinets sleep with your wife. Well maybe not the cabinets.
> 
> So maybe I am a hack because I offer choices.
> 
> So to all you who charge your customers top dollar to do it the old fashion way I take my hat off to you:notworthy. You are probably the same guys who sell IAQ like it is the new meca.
> 
> Or did I miss the question?


Sorry dude. That stuff is a restriction waiting to happen. The stuff activated by moisture or 02 will clog where ever moisture or 02 is present.

The oil mentioned earlier is just a gasket conditioner and is meant strictly for the automotive field.

Nothing that seals a leak can not help but deposit it self in metering devices.

A hack is as a hack does.


----------



## hvaclover

MALCO.New.York said:


> OK Nosferatu................Care to enlighten me as to that which I have so blatantly missed in your posting?????
> 
> I just do not get what you mean.



What I am saying is back in the day i could have put Brucey Baby away and I was a hard style Okinawan stylist.

he looked good on film cause he got to re do any mistakes in technique execution.

And what this stuff "Jeet Can Doo" or something he invented?

ishinru stylists are beating his guys in open tournaments daily with basic block and strike forms.


----------



## Dr Heat

drac I need to understand your objection to repairing an old unit where every practical and financially responsible attempt has been made to repair the leak "the old fashion way" has failed. 

Lets say this is a four story building where the original installer had placed the condenser on the roof. He used ridged copper and let no access panels or even a schematic showing where joints are located. Now, this unit is on the second floor so the customer will be liable to pay for the repair of say three walls of paint in other apartments and their own. Correct me if I am wrong but this could run into thousands of dollars.

Or we could use a can of quick seal. Next year we may need to change a TXV or other metering device. So we get a few years of ac before we need to face the big costs 

Having said all of this I have three units in this position. sealer was added three years ago. No problem.

So, I must be a hack but my customers appreciate the options.

Its like this you can by a new car every year or you can drive em till they can't be fixed. I drive a 1988 mint condition Ford F250, if tomorrow my mechanic said to fix it right will cost $750 but I can make it safe and you might get two three years out of it for $150. I don't hesitate go the 150 lets see how it goes.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

hvaclover said:


> What I am saying is back in the day i could have put Brucey Baby away and I was a hard style Okinawan stylist.
> 
> he looked good on film cause he got to re do any mistakes in technique execution.
> 
> And what this stuff "Jeet Can Doo" or something he invented?
> 
> ishinru stylists are beating his guys in open tournaments daily with basic block and strike forms.



WOW! Speechless!

That is one of the PROBLEMS with "nth" Degree Martial Artists........."Ego Out of Control".


----------



## beenthere

I can replace a leaking R22 coil today. And 3 years from now when the compressor dies. I can switch it over to R410A. That way the cost is spread over a couple years.


----------



## AustinAirCo

*The biggest problem as I see it with ac leak seal*

Many times as an HVAC contractor I go to homes that I have never been to before. Which more or less means I don't know what I am walking into... how many hands have been on a unit in an attempt to fix it, not to mention what methods were used to "try" to fix it. 

I am trying to build a business based on doing things the right way. Everyone knows the right way to fix a leak. The other reasons are just merely excuses. Sure one can argue the "cost" conundrum.

BUT, let me put it to you this way... if you use leak seal 50 times and it works every time except the 50th time you use it... how much business do you stand to make from the 49 before versus how much business you lose for the 1 time it didn't work. Everyone in this business knows nearly all people only say something when something doesn't work and they feel cheated. The odds say the 49 people in which it worked say nothing or very little. 

ALSO, lets say the unit dies a few years later and you know there is this gunk running through the system... you are going to put a new system on this same unit without replacing the whole thing... Line Set included? 

How much more will that cost? 

You go to a home you have never been before and the home owner tells you they had a leak seal added to it. 

System pressures are erratic and low, adding Freon to it does nothing. How far are you going to stick your neck out? Are you going to hook your recovery equipment to that machine and vacuum pump and risk tearing up your equipment? 

How much more will the cost be to repair the unit above as opposed to the unit that just has a Freon leak? 

In my honest opinion it is best to think first... and do it right.

If the system is 15 years old and out of warranty it's probably 10 SEER or worse. Sell them a 14 SEER unit and save 40% on utilities is much better option than making them replace a whole system line set included to fix a problem given to them by a 'snake oil' repairman.


----------



## flashheatingand

Not a fan of the product anymore. I call it Pixie Dust, as I have had several callbacks a year later. Possible that I am not using the product right? Maybe, but, I followed the instructions to the T.


----------



## AustinAirCo

flashheatingand said:


> Not a fan of the product anymore. I call it Pixie Dust, as I have had several callbacks a year later. Possible that I am not using the product right? Maybe, but, I followed the instructions to the T.


I've never used it. Just ran a call on a system that had this junk added to it a couple of months earlier. Yeah it bought the guy 2 months. The only reason I knew was that the home owner told me prior to looking at it. 

Now he's looking at a new a/c system with a 2 story line set most likely to rid himself of this nightmare. 

Stop believing in Gimmicks folks, it will cost you much more than money.


----------



## thepartsman

*More profitable service, stop costly comebacks...*

I decided to write again because I see a lot of technicians still believe A/C additives seal in the presence of moisture... My question has to be, are you 100% sure?

Well the correct answer is based on knowing the difference between Polymer and Non Polymer chemical nature, really no opinions here just a simple black and white answer. Remember that technology changes... and the chemical marketplace has done so at a faster rate than most all other sciences. For example, some of the special proprietary oils we use today are less than 5 years old.

Fact... If a product is based on polymerization chemistry then it hardens by moisture, period, no options. If on the other hand it’s a NON polymer, then it is impossible for product to harden by moisture or anything else. You honestly need to know what you are buying or dealing with, before you can compare or in this case criticize.

The word Stop Leak is the real problem here, truthfully it is just too generic. How about us selling one using a name like Nano or Micron Particulate AC Treatment and Conditioner, would it be easier to determine which one is safe?

Techs need to get the idea of clogging out of the equation, because our Nano/Micron particulates cannot clog or block flow in ANY a/c systems. It is IMPOSSIBLE! Why? The fact is they are not ACTIVATED or MANUFACTURED inside the unit, even if moisture is present. Not sure why but this is still the number one misunderstanding espoused by A/C videos and comments on these blogs.

To clarify, our fixed sized 1 to 20 micron solids are made in our factory and then added to our patented oils, in sizes that are too small to clog any system component or recycle machine. You simply inject our special proprietary oils into a system so that the embedded micron particulate circulates and flows continuously. They never change, they never stick together, they never get bigger, they simply circulate and fill tiny holes that match each particulates unique size. That's it, it's just that simple. Note: That means forever, so if you have to fix something in the future no need to worry about replacing everything (per AustinAir's concern.)

So now that we have established our product does not damage or clog A/C systems… Do we settle with just fixing leaks? What about improving the overall performance of an older system? 

What if changing a part is required, how do you rejuvenate the rest of the system to match ??? 

Well now you have ACT, a treatment with several proprietary oils that modify the way the system operates! These are not available in any other single configuration, here is what they do, automatically....

Professional R22/410 HVAC Conditioning Treatment (A.C.T. tm)

1. Lower Vent Temperatures 
2. Clean Restrictive Oil Fouling 
3. Kill Acid that Creates Pin Holes
4. Convert Free Moisture in the System 
5. Rejuvenate Rubber Seals and Gaskets 
6. Super Lubricate the Compressor Bearings 
7. Seal Micron Size Leaks in Metal Components 
8. Reduce compressor's power draw (lowers amps)

Think about this, how would you address all of these important issues? Unfortunately you can't... because it would be impossible, to time consuming, or to costly for the consumer.

If you think this is important, like you're customer would, you can make it happen in just 30 seconds. The best part... your total investment is under $25 per unit, less cost than a pound of wasted or lost freon.

Thanks for your thoughts and questions. We are always happy to talk and even get techs some product to test, if they are ready to move to newer technology. Check out this page when you have a chance... stop HVAC leak. com

P.S. I did want to comment on the braze/repair idea, how much time would that take if you need to remover a coil (evaporator or condenser) or another tricky part? What about spending hours and then when it is all reinstalled, a week later you get a call that says the unit is not cooling again. Believe me, that happens every day. How do I know, because of the calls we receive every week. Techs tell me they spend hours doing leak repairs and then another one pop up when system pressure is restored. If you simply put in a few ounces of our product, even after a repair, you have a guaranteed and a better overall operating system.


----------



## AustinAirCo

thepartsman said:


> I decided to write again because I see a lot of technicians still believe A/C additives seal in the presence of moisture... My question has to be, are you 100% sure?
> 
> Well the correct answer is based on knowing the difference between Polymer and Non Polymer chemical nature, really no opinions here just a simple black and white answer.


Not really. The AC business is a seasonal business. A customer will probably only give any AC company they use a couple of chances to get it right at most and then call another company. 

So, if I have a new customer that just used a snake oil repairman -- you know some super duper new product was put into a system and I am somehow supposed to know what every snake oil product there is out there?

I am expected to fix the mess of the previous company. In some cases it may be that the home owner tried to fix his own unit. I can really never know for sure as my crystal ball is never really able to maintain a good connection for some reason? 

A problem with repairing leaks the right way? Well, if you have that problem maybe it's time to move onto a different profession. I've been doing it right for over 20 years... R22, R410a --- doesn't matter. 

It's a 15 year appliance when you do it right. Sure you may break down a few times in between but that beats breaking down every month or two doesn't it?


----------



## digitalcon5

We did use it for a couple of clients previously and the result was good.


----------



## digitalcon5

In my opnion its a quick and easy method to get the leak fixed.


----------



## texarkanahvac

Never been a fan of super stop leak shortcuts. Some interesting points in this thread might be worth a try


----------

